# New Enve UST rims



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

The new Enve 26 XC UST tubeless rims are finally here.
http://fairwheelbikes.com/enve-26-xc-ust-tubeless-rim-p-4070.html


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Pretty expensive for a 350g clincher rim. $800 holy ****! I wonder what special you get if you buy these rims over for example ZTR Alpines for $85 and 330g. Is it just the cool looks and brand?


----------



## dcb (Sep 19, 2005)

elasto said:


> I wonder what special you get if you buy these rims over for example ZTR Alpines for $85 and 330g. Is it just the cool looks and brand?


They are supposed to be much, much stiffer than aluminum rims. I haven't ridden them so I can't say.


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

most of the carbon rims not built up (ie rim alone), are stiffer than fully built up wheels.


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

The website does not give the inner rim width which is important. At 24mm outside I suppose it has only 18 - 19mm inner width. Also as an average tubeless or tubeless ready tire are heavier than regular tire the ZTR Crest rim requires. 

Stiffer but heavier wheel/tire (ENVE) vs less stiff but ligther,wider and more volume of Crest. I see a shootout!

I will agree on their stunning looks!


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Well, it's good to have a stiff rim so I see the point there.


trek551 said:


> The website does not give the inner rim width which is important. At 24mm outside I suppose it has only 18 - 19mm inner width. Also as an average tubeless or tubeless ready tire are heavier than regular tire the ZTR Crest rim requires.
> 
> Stiffer but heavier wheel/tire (ENVE) vs less stiff but ligther,wider and more volume of Crest. I see a shootout!
> 
> I will agree on their stunning looks!


Im pretty sure you can run these tubeless with regular tires and some tape and sealing. It's not something special you need ZTR rims for. You can do it with allmost every clincher rim and regular tyre.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Because the rim's so stiff, couldn't you use thinner/flexier spokes? (Pillar Ti spokes).


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Enve XC wheels use Sapim CX Ray bladed spokes. Your lower limit on spoke size might be durability for surviving the occasional attack by sticks and twigs.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

And stiffness for disc brakes.... it's hard to go thinner than a revolution/cxray/aerolite and still have acceptable braking, despite the stiff rim.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

wow $ is Enve from Asia or somewhere else, far out?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.envecomposites.com/history.aspx



enve website said:


> Of major importance to us is that our wheels are proudly made in the Ogden, Utah. Yes, we're an American company committed to American design, engineering and manufacturing. You'll often find our president in the lay-up tent rather than tapping on a Blackberry - and that's the epitome of how we all work together to reach a common goal.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Like the DT carbon rims, there's no machine method for laying up a carbon rim, so hand laid/hand made is the typical process, a lot of labour. 

Enve rims being unique for not being drilled for nipples like the DT's, they lay them up with the allowance for the nipples in the mold.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

wannabeRacer said:


> wow $ is Enve from Asia or somewhere else, far out?


made in Ogden Utah. Hard to believe that somebody in the cycling industry bothers to make there products in this country. But it's true I've seen it with my own eyes.

The rims and 1.0 series forks are made in UT but the bars, stems and posts are made in asia


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

elasto said:


> Im pretty sure you can run these tubeless with regular tires and some tape and sealing. It's not something special you need ZTR rims for. You can do it with allmost every clincher rim and regular tyre.


My point was the weight of the rim + tire combo. Tape or a tubeless tire adds 50 to100gr per wheel compared to regular tire + Crest so the weight of enve rims are less attractive when you factor that.

Nothing special, but heavier.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Why does everybody have such a hard on for Edge/Enve stuff? Easton beat them (true UST no spoke hole rim) to the market by a year and I can get an Easton Haven wheelset for the price of two Edge rims. Easton carbon is done in Tijuana...might as well be US made.

I find this amusing
_In late 2010, Edge Composites announced that they would be changing their company name to Enve Composites. This change was initiated to avoid trademark infringement issues in Europe. Internally, Enve remains the same cutting-edge composites manufacturer with no changes in ownership, management, or staff. Expect great things from Enve in the coming years as they move into a new, state-of-the-art production facility and begin a rollout of new products* based on collaboration with the world's top aerodyamics specialists*._

The best Aero guys are in F1 and I don't think they can afford Adrian Newey.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

trek551 said:


> My point was the weight of the rim + tire combo. Tape or a tubeless tire adds 50 to100gr per wheel compared to regular tire + Crest so the weight of enve rims are less attractive when you factor that.
> 
> Nothing special, but heavier.


And this is what makes the Easton Carbon wheels so cool. No spoke holes.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

UST versions of tyres are much heavier than regular tyres because the tube in a normal tyre does more than just seal the air in, it provides some of the strength. The tubeless versions have thicker sidewalls.

If you are generous with the sealant, you can use a regular tyre, at the expense of lower durability and susceptibility to sidewalls punctures and cuts. That's your call to make, of course. You should also factor the weight of the sealant in when estimating how much weight you'll save going tubeless. An ounce of sealant is 28g, much less than a tube, but if you need a couple of ounces to get a good seal and deal with punctures, it adds up.

Personally, I consider tubeless to be a strategy for lowering rolling resistance and running low pressures without pinch flatting. But I am not an expert, so these are JM2C...

p.s. For comparison: Kenda Small Block 8, 1.95" UST: 780g. Kenda Small Block 8, 2.1" DTC: 504g. Maxxis Ignitor 1.95" Foldable: 495g. Maxxis Ignitor 1.95" UST: 640g.


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

trek551 said:


> My point was the weight of the rim + tire combo. Tape or a tubeless tire adds 50 to100gr per wheel compared to regular tire + Crest so the weight of enve rims are less attractive when you factor that.
> 
> Nothing special, but heavier.


Well, you need the tape also with the Crest rims. The tape does not weigh anywhere near as even 50g. Allthough Stan's do recommend to use a rim strip when using normal tyres with UST rims and it weighs approx. 56g.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Rivet said:


> Expect great things from Enve in the coming years as they move into a new, state-of-the-art production facility and begin a rollout of new products* based on collaboration with the world's top aerodyamics specialists*.[/I]
> 
> The best Aero guys are in F1 and I don't think they can afford Adrian Newey.


It's Mercedes GP that they are working with, they started that partnership with them about 2 1/2 years ago. Newey certainly is the cats ass in F1, he confirmed that last sunday.


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

elasto said:


> Well, you need the _tape also with the_ Crest rims. The tape does not weigh anywhere near as even 50g. Allthough Stan's do recommend to use a rim strip when using normal tyres with UST rims and it weighs approx. 56g.


Sorry I meant rubber rim strip.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

Having run the ENVE tubulars, I can tell you that these rims are unbelievably stiff and the built quality is awesome. Also quite durable, especially compared to the easily dented NoTubes. The UST wheels will work just fine with regular tires and yellow tape.

Of course, NoTubes are still lighter, and arguably disposable since they're comparatively so cheap, even when compared with other aluminum XC rims. It's a matter of how much cash you have to spend and what you value in a wheel. The ENVE wheels are not much heavier and have unbelievable performance and durability. The NoTubes wheels flex a bit but are wicked cheap.


----------



## Andyoz (Nov 19, 2006)

I can't believe you guys want to run non UST tyres tubeless. I tried three times and every time slashed the sidwall.
I have no confidence in this set up.
Either run a tube or use UST.
Durability far outweighs any weight savings in this area.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Andyoz said:


> I can't believe you guys want to run non UST tyres tubeless. I tried three times and every time slashed the sidwall.
> I have no confidence in this set up.
> Either run a tube or use UST.
> Durability far outweighs any weight savings in this area.


UST tires will generally have more durable sidewalls than the same model in non-UST, of course, to be fully sealed. However, running a non-UST tire with a tube, as you suggest above, is not going to prevent sidewall cuts any more than running the same non-UST tire set up to run tubeless. It's true that small cuts when using a tube may not need attention compared to a tubeless setup, but those are far fewer in frequency than punctures from various "sharps" or snakebites that would flat a tube, but self-seal very nicely with non-UST tire + sealant. Larger sidewall cuts are going to need the same remedy no matter what tire setup you use i.e. stop and put a new tube in.

YMMV depending on where you ride, or your riding style. It's not rocket science. Frequent tire failures mean a different tire setup s/b, which may include heavier tires (non-UST w/ extra sidewall protection, UST, or just plain thicker/heavier). Why not run the lighest setup possible that had adequate performance (traction for conditions and riding style) and a reasonably low failure rate? Some riders, such as myself, average less than 1 failure per year riding non-UST w/ sealant.

Anyhow, this debate got old years ago. More circular discussion isn't going to change preferences of anyone who has already decided what setup works for them.


----------



## CreativeEdge (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been using an Enve wheelset for the last year or so and can tell you that in my 12 years of riding, I have yet to ride a better wheelset. The stiffness is incredible, they track like no other wheelset I have ridden and in 12 years I've gone through various wheelsets.
Love them and should I have to replace them, it will be with another Enve Wheelset.
Oh, I have the pre-ust model and have them set up tubeless with Race King Super Sonics and have not experienced any problems whatsoever..


----------



## sjees (Mar 28, 2009)

^^ With the Stans tape or another way?


----------



## CreativeEdge (Oct 30, 2008)

stans tape.....


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

$900 vs $80.00 for a Crest....hmmm? Rims get abused on real world trails and I've toasted more then one set of rims testing the envelope. I like the lower (and lighter) pricetag associated with a Stans rim. I'll push the envelope and not worry about my check book if I miss a line but, I'm also the guy who would never spend $20.00 USD on a bottle of premium Surly. I'll stick with the Furious. 
A working class weenie.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Depending on your style, the Crest will be all over the place sacrificing control through the rough stuff. It is a night and day difference. Yeah, they are expensive, but there is no comparison between a Stans rim and an Enve rim. Not even in the same ballpark.


----------



## Ludodee (Jun 26, 2011)

Is there any issues with scratches?


----------



## CreativeEdge (Oct 30, 2008)

none so far and have been using them as an everyday wheelset for about a year now..


----------

